# SV: HD a-Ausland(a6)? German SV?



## adamf (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm unfamiliar with this rating. Is this German SV? Is this an actual score for hips? If not, where can I locate more information on the hip score? I see that there's a database on the SV website but it looks like you require a membership to search it. Is there another source for this that's free?

Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This means that the dog's hip rating came from a country other than Germany. My dogs show up in the SV database as a6 because they are done with the OFA in the USA.


----------

